

Hacker Ideas - emoray13
http://hackerideas.com/

======
cjc1083
Why would anyone post Ideas here? So someone else can develop your idea and
you get nothing from it?

~~~
emoray13
An idea doesn't mean anything. It's the execution that's important.

------
emoray13
My Fav - I wish there was a website where non-profits could ask for what they
need and people could work for them from home.

